# Best place to for donor eggs in Europe



## Mabel1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all,

Wondered if anyone had got advice for best place for donor egg ivf in Europe as we would like anonymity? I will need immune treatment to support cycle as well as previously had this with cycling with own eggs. 

Had 5 failed Ivfs, 3 with Argc who recommended surrogacy as they thought it may be the environment which was affecting pregnancy. Now it also seems the egg quality isn't great so think donor egg is the way forward as don't want to keep throwing low loads of money to almost cause. I would like to try to carry the back first before turning to surrogacy again with a donor egg as so I feel that the baby is part of me too. 

Someone mentioned Serum, but really open to advice and help. Think i will probably need immune treatment to run along side cycle as well so not sure if someone can recommend a clinic here as well.  I know Argc might do this? 

My lining for a frozen cycle hasn't always been great about 7/8mm so may issues here too. 

Hope someone can relate to my situation
Xx


----------



## Cranky Angie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Mabel

In response to your post, definitely Serum. Amazing clinic, lovely staff and will totally treat you as an individual and tailor your treatment as such. Penny the director managed to get me pg (little one here breastfeeding as we speak) on my first FET after 8 years of trying. I have tons of immune issues too. 
Somewhere on FF there is a Fact file written by agate all about serum, definitely worth reading. 
Good luck. 
Ange xxx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there 

We went to Clinica Medrano Spain not far fro Gibraltar.  The team are amazing Julie Antonio Noelia they all treat u as an individual they will be our forever friends .

We got a little girl and she's made our life complete, one thing I would say is that its as much about the journey as the outcome the experience is important having a clinic that treats u as a person not just a number.  Get in touch with them they aren't pushy at all they are very helpful.

Good luck keep going dare to dream x


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Definitely Serum. I am still with OE but surprise stories about women getting pg with DE/DD after year and years of cycles are just amazing. Penny covers immunes, you will do the test for hidden chlamydia which could be part of problematic uterine environment. For thinner linings you will be treated with progynova, sometimes Viagra cream and even oestrogen uterus wash. Neupogen is another thing very few clinics believe in. Penny is very experimental and allows you to voice your opinion as she understands you know your body better than anyone. To say she is charismatic is an understatement, I love her as my own aunt as I feel her love every time I speak with her or correspond with her. It is amazing clinic and experience altogether!

Good luck deciding


----------

